
CERN cuts ties with 'sexist' scientist Alessandro Strumia - alanfranz
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-47478537
======
gubbrora
Social sciences are completely untrustworthy because it's all survivorship
bias. The writings of people who didn't get fired.

Basically any other source is more trustworthy than current age researchers.
E.g. the bible, unkempt street corner prophets, uncle at thanksgiving, porn
magazine, unmoderated comment section, magic 8 ball etc

It's nothing but fake science

~~~
YUMad
'I have a point I want to be the truth, so I will selectively filter facts to
portray it as truth'.

~~~
Chris2048
"society has a point that is wants to be truth, so it selectively filters
people to portray it as truth"

